# Bunny Contest! - 'Rabbits outdoors' - Win a Prize!



## BunBun71 (Mar 7, 2020)

*********The contest is now closed********




HELLO, and welcome to my contest! *
This is a fun little contest where you need to post a picture of a rabbit outside somewhere. It needs to be a clear, pretty shot. The rabbit NEEDS to be outdoors, or it won't count. The picture would be best if you took it with the rabbit sitting in flowers or something like that. The winner will be picked by the RabbitsOnline members voting on a poll. (This will happen once the contest closes.) 
_
Here are the rules:_
1. No arguing, swearing, cussing, etc.
2. Please, no hard feelings.
3. Keep chit chat to a minimum.
4. Don't be unkind: "My picture will be WAY better then that!", etc.
5. UPDATE: I will ship to anywhere in the world!
6. Members under 18 need to get their parents permission before entering.

*Yes, there is a prize!  *
*A 3d printed rabbit! *
Pictures will be posted later. You will probably be able to choose from a black or gray rabbit. 



Contest ends in two weeks: March 21 at 5:00 PM EST.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 7, 2020)

Just to start the tread with a picture of Odin in the yard during spring time, no flowers but at least a lot of green.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 8, 2020)

That is ok about the flowers! 
Very cute bunny!! 
- TheBunny7


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2020)

Can't keep our boy outside here, so no point in entering--had 117 f here in June!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 8, 2020)

My little bunny, who passed in November. No flowers either but yeah!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm sorry about your bunny.
Thank you for entering.
- TheBunny7


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Can't keep our boy outside here, so no point in entering--had 117 f here in June!



Hello, 

Your rabbit doesn't have to live outside, the picture just has to be taken outside.  Couldn't you just pop your rabbit outside and take a picture? 
-TheBunny7


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 8, 2020)

*Hi everyone, 

New rules were added, so please read them to make sure you understand the situation. They are in the first post. Thank you. *


----------



## Watermelons (Mar 9, 2020)

No photos here from outdoors! Not with out a cage between my buns and the camera. Lots with my birds or dogs [emoji848]


----------



## Penny's Mom (Mar 10, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> My little bunny, who passed in November. No flowers either but yeah!


 I’m sorry for your loss. My bunny passed away in December. I miss her terribly.


----------



## Niomi (Mar 10, 2020)

We still have snow here. It is melting and everything is wet or muddy. It isn't a good time to be taking outdoor rabbit pictures.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 10, 2020)

@Penny's Mom, I am very sorry about your bunny.


----------



## Milyvan (Mar 10, 2020)

Awesome idea! No flowers outside, though. Used some papaya as "bait" with some fake flowers I had: Hope it's acceptable. Regardless: Ears to a hoppy easter everybun!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you so much for entering.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Everyone has adorable pictures! I wish I had a bunny so I could enter!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm sorry that you can not enter. 
Have a great night.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 10, 2020)

It's ok.  Maybe next year.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 10, 2020)

Just letting everyone know: You don't _need_ to have flowers in your picture - that was just an example.  Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 10, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> It's ok.  Maybe next year.


Or you could get a rabbit before March 21. It would be quite a rush, but fun too. And then you would have an adorable little rabbit to keep you company!


----------



## helena (Mar 10, 2020)

Could i do a pic of my bunny with fake flowers, indoors? I am just wondering. Its okay if not. We (bun and I) had a pic day with fake flowers.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, the contest is supposed to be outdoors..... You can use fake flowers, but remember you don't NEED flowers in your pic.


----------



## Milyvan (Mar 11, 2020)

TheBunny7 said:


> Well, the contest is supposed to be outdoors..... You can use fake flowers, but remember you don't NEED flowers in your pic.


Well my buns won't refund the papaya.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Can't wait to see more entries! Come on guys and gals!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Can't wait to see more entries! Come on guys and gals!


Well if you say so...
This isn’t an entry but I kind of wanted to post a picture of Apollo outside because he looks adorable


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 11, 2020)

He's adorable!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

He is so cute! His fur looks so soft!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you for posting those pics. He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 13, 2020)

So when does it end?


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 13, 2020)

March 21 at 5:00pm.


----------



## Binky4eva (Mar 13, 2020)

Kahlua.

Question....can you enter more than one rabbit???


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Mar 13, 2020)

This is Augustus!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

not exactly flowers but its fritz on a bunch of pumpkins from our garden! hopefully, it's ok that she is in a trailer but it is outside!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for entering! Yes, that qualifies!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Cute pictures everyone!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

thanks for letting me know! 


BunBun71 said:


> Thanks for entering! Yes, that qualifies!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

No problem!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Can't wait to see more cute pictures! (If more people enter. )


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

me to 


Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Can't wait to see more cute pictures! (If more people enter. )


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

*Hello everyone, *

*We have an update: Someone PMed me and very kindly offered to pay so I can ship **international to all you members that want to enter that aren't in the USA.  Feel free to enter, EVERYONE!  *


----------



## Preitler (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, here we go 

How many entries per contestant, one? It's so hard to pick...

Springtime:


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

One per person.  Thank you for entering!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

so cute! I am glad some outside of the US entered!


Preitler said:


> Well, here we go
> 
> How many entries per contestant, one? It's so hard to pick...
> 
> Springtime:


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes,


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Agreed, @bunnylove2024!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 14, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> not exactly flowers but its fritz on a bunch of pumpkins from our garden! hopefully, it's ok that she is in a trailer but it is outside!


Aww cute


----------



## Miffythebun (Mar 15, 2020)

My little miffy


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 15, 2020)

That is so cute.


----------



## Milyvan (Mar 15, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Everyone has adorable pictures! I wish I had a bunny so I could enter!


CB You may not qualify to enter but you're still awesome! (I've never heard our buns cluck so maybe you could teach them? )


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

I finally found a picture of Theo to enter! It took a lot of searching through photos!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 15, 2020)

Theo said:


> I finally found a picture of Theo to enter! It took a lot of searching through photos!


I’m always mesmerised by his colours! He’s so handsome!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 15, 2020)

That is nice.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Lovely entries everyone!



Milyvan said:


> CB You may not qualify to enter but you're still awesome! (I've never heard our buns cluck so maybe you could teach them? )



LOL  (I wish there was a laughing face!!)     When I signed up I just wanted to think of a cool name that included my chickens and something rabbit related so it would "fit" on this forum! LOL  I'd love to come over to your house and teach your 'buns'! (LOL, I like saying "buns".) 

@BunBun71 (used to be LittleBunny7) - Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Rosy (Mar 15, 2020)

here is my entry of Timmy chilling on the grass. had a bunch of options and finally settled on this one...
sorry, to see the whole photo, you have to open it.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 16, 2020)

Rosy said:


> here is my entry of Timmy chilling on the grass. had a bunch of options and finally settled on this one...
> sorry, to see the whole photo, you have to open it.


He looks sweet


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 16, 2020)

I love him.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is my new baby boy, Reeses!! He’s the sweetest chocolate otter holland lop . This was just first time outside!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 17, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 17, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> not exactly flowers but its fritz on a bunch of pumpkins from our garden! hopefully, it's ok that she is in a trailer but it is outside!


So cute and adorable!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 17, 2020)

Hollandblaze03 said:


> View attachment 45757
> Here is my new baby boy, Reeses!! He’s the sweetest chocolate otter holland lop . This was just first time outside!


Awh! He reminds me of my bun bun so cute! He’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 18, 2020)

Hollandblaze03 said:


> View attachment 45757
> Here is my new baby boy, Reeses!! He’s the sweetest chocolate otter holland lop . This was just first time outside!


He’s cute! I love his little harness


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Adorable rabbits everyone!


----------



## miss.suzyb (Mar 18, 2020)

He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## nat1234 (Mar 18, 2020)

zekes first time outside yesterday


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (Mar 18, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh! He reminds me of my bun bun so cute! He’s beautiful!!!


Thank you! He’s such a sweet heart


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 18, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> zekes first time outside yesterday


Cute!


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 19, 2020)

Hollandblaze03 said:


> Thank you! He’s such a sweet heart


Peneloppy my bun needs a boyfriend jk jk he’s too cute! I love his color so much


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 19, 2020)

Miffythebun said:


> View attachment 45688
> My little miffy


She’s so cute!!!!! Awh! Look at her wearing a bow!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2020)

*Just a warning everyone: CONTEST ENDS IN TWO DAYS AT 5 PM EST. *


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 19, 2020)

Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2020)

Me to.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2020)

So the prize will be this: (Just a better one.)


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (Mar 20, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> zekes first time outside yesterday


Oh my goodness! He’s such a handsome boy!! I love his coloration!


----------



## aubreyleigh23 (Mar 20, 2020)

my bun bun


----------



## bunnyparent22806 (Mar 20, 2020)

Can he be indoors but look like he is out doors


----------



## bunnyparent22806 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got my bunny to go outside we have no flowers here yet because it just snowed a little yesterday but I decided to add some fake ones she loved to chew on them lol she likes her blanket and stuffed freinds with her at all times [emoji3]


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry, no. The rabbit needs to be outdoors. And you don't need flowers in the picture unless you want too.  That was just a example.....


----------



## bunnyparent22806 (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes I got her to go outside she decided to bring her blanket and toys with her


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 21, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2020)

*Attention: Contest ends tonight at 5:00 PM EST. 

The thread for voting will be posted either tonight or sometime tomorrow. *
*I need all the **contestants to please PM me the name of their rabbit so I can use the name in the voting poll. *

*Thank you. *


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 21, 2020)

I would ask for a moderator/administrator to delete all the posts on that thread that are not pictures so that judges can see the pictures quickly.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 21, 2020)

The contest is now closed. The voting thread will be posted shortly. Thank you everyone for entering. 
If you have any questions don't hesitate to PM me.


----------

